# My oscar tank update



## Phill0046 (Nov 9, 2011)

This is my first pair of oscars, and I am loving it. I just want to run what I have going on by you guys to make sure I am on the right track.

I have a 75 gallon tank, 2 oscars and 2 small bn plecos. I do 3 or 4 15 gallon water changes a week
2 six inch air stones
250w heater
2 265 gph canister filters
Each has five filter pads
One has bioballs in the bottom two layers
One has ceramic rings in the bottom two
T5 lights with moonlights(i don't leave them on all night)
800gph wavemaker fan(this is off at night and the oascars LOVE it during the day) $10-$15 on ebay, i suggest it!


















































If there is anything i need to work on to keep my fish happy let me know!


----------



## jd lover (Mar 11, 2011)

pic looks blury but seems like one of them has fin rot


----------



## Phill0046 (Nov 9, 2011)

His fin actually got tore up fightings my buddies oscar when they were in the same tank. One of them kept to itself and the other two battled. Both of them ended up with some frayed fins before he got his tank completely cycled.


----------



## Phill0046 (Nov 9, 2011)

Oscars are far too active to catch on my phone
is there anything i can do for him? His fins are really nice under the beat up edges


----------



## jd lover (Mar 11, 2011)

well how long has his fins been like that? if it is fin rot melafix can help if its just torn fin it should heal rapidly with clean water


----------



## Phill0046 (Nov 9, 2011)

It has been slowly getting better. The bigger oscar he was fighting with has the same thing going on, but it seems to be healing faster


----------



## Phill0046 (Nov 9, 2011)

I am still worried about my oscar! They are in a 75 gallon tank with a couple plecos should i give the effected oscar a dip or should I treat the whole tank?


----------



## Phill0046 (Nov 9, 2011)

Finally got a shot


----------



## jd lover (Mar 11, 2011)

i would dose the whole tank. and it does seem to be getting better. extra water change can also help alot.


----------



## Phill0046 (Nov 9, 2011)

Ok thanks, I'll get on that. I have been doing frequent water changes to keep it as clean as possible.


----------



## jd lover (Mar 11, 2011)

good luck withthe treatmen =]


----------

